# Just picked up a 1940 Monark 4-Bar.



## Rookie (Aug 18, 2012)

Just picked up a real beauty fella's...

Just got back from a excursion, left around 5:30am got back around 5:00pm. 

It is a 1940 Monark 4-Bar, I took some photos when I got back home here they are. I will hopefully get to cleaning it up some point this week before I leave town (I hope). Then I'll update this thread with those new photos. But in the mean time the photos from before a proper cleaning will have to suffice. 

Here is a taste...






*Here is a link to the full album of photos.* 
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g78/jammer18/My Bicycles/Ladies Monark 4-Bar 1940/Before/

_Will be keeping it complete with the exception of replacing the tubes and giving it a proper cleaning._


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 18, 2012)

That is awesome I can't wait to see it cleaned up


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 18, 2012)

I was the second highest proxy bidder at 875.00, but the auctioneer wouldn't allow me to participate by phone so I had to cross my fingers a local didn't show up with that kind of money or expectation.
I really, really, needed that hornlight, button, and battery tube, but I had a 150.00 handicap with packaging and shipping (which I had pre-arranged).
Well, congrats...she looks even better than the pics I saw beforehand.
Chris


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 18, 2012)

What a beauty!
PLEASE tell me you're not going to part her out. Of course she's yours to do what you like but one can hope!


----------



## ZOOK (Aug 18, 2012)

It's sweet and neat!


----------



## Rookie (Aug 18, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> What a beauty!
> PLEASE tell me you're not going to part her out. Of course she's yours to do what you like but one can hope!




I should have said this in the original posting, but to I forgot to do so. So having said that, this bicycle will be the beginning of my collection. So it will stay complete as I found it, with the exception of replacing the tubes and giving it a proper cleaning.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 18, 2012)

What a way to start a collection! It does my heart good to know she will be treasured and not parted simply because she's just a girls bike.
Good for you!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 18, 2012)

Rookie said:


> I should have said this in the original posting, but to I forgot to do so. So having said that, this bicycle will be the beginning of my collection. So it will stay complete as I found it, with the exception of replacing the tubes and giving it a proper cleaning.



What a man! Treating ladies the way they should be treated with respect!
Bravo!

Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2012)

That's a sweet four bar but I believe it is a '39 Model GT496. I am trying to gather all the parts to do the boys version (Model GT495). I would like to know if the white is a true white or off white. I plan on doing my bike in white with black and red pins. I also have two four bars ('40s) one being the rare loop tail version. Sweet ride can't wait to see it cleaned up. V/r Shawn


----------



## Johann (Aug 18, 2012)

*Freqman1, nice bikes!*

I have been considering a reproduction front suspension that the huffman uses, is it really the best riding suspension?
Thanks, Johann


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Not sure how Huffman got into a Monark thread? Personally the best springer I have is the one on my Luxury Liner (CWC Shockmaster). I have all three style Monark springers and they seem to be OK. V/r Shawn


----------



## Talewinds (Aug 19, 2012)

Great bike Rookie!


----------



## hotrod62 (Aug 19, 2012)

what a great looking bicycle i had no idea that's what it looked like i had put a phone bid in on the bike before the auction all i had to go by was a blurry picture to go buy but it looked like a gem i see now that its a beautiful bike congrats on the deal looks like it will make you a very nice bike ...............


----------



## Rookie (Aug 19, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> what a great looking bicycle i had no idea that's what it looked like i had put a phone bid in on the bike before the auction all i had to go by was a blurry picture to go buy but it looked like a gem i see now that its a beautiful bike congrats on the deal looks like it will make you a very nice bike ...............




I thought for sure you would have been there Hotrod, I was equally surprised that you weren't there as well Talewinds. Can't say I'm not glad you guys weren't though! I'm kidding, but I did meet one fella by the name of Mike, he doesn't do much on the internet but he is friends with bikeboy1340 here on thecabe. He is the fella who bought the Autocycle tank at Memory Lane this summer.


----------



## Rookie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Finally got to cleaning it up.*

After class today I came home and began unappealing the layers of grime off of the newest purchase. 

Ok, I know I didn't do the best job of cleaning it up but I got a lot of the main stuff off. lol

The light cleaned up excellently, I took the batteries out of the battery tube yesterday. The battery tube looks perfect despite having the batteries inside for the past 60-70 years, which most likely is because its aluminum. The finned horn/light still has the lens & original bulb intact. 

The chrome pieces have suffered some rusting though, along with the a number of small rust spots on the wheels. Anyway take a look at the new album let me know what you think, 

Here is a taste...




Here is the link to the whole album of new photo's.
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g78/jammer18/My Bicycles/Ladies Monark 4-Bar 1940/After/


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 20, 2012)

Omg! She is starting to look absolutely beautiful! This would have been a girl I would have loved in my collection but I'm just as happy that she went to someone who appreciates her.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Aug 21, 2012)

*Wow!!!*

James, she's really cleaning up nicely. You've done a great job on her. I have to tell you, I think she looks fantastic with the rusted chrome bars, and rods, it gives her the ridden on and cherished feel. Congratulations!!!!
-judd


----------



## chitown (Aug 21, 2012)

Looking good James. That blue really pops out, very rich color. Crazy that the batteries didn't do more damage either. Congrats on owning an amazing piece of history.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Seeing how I'm in the process of doing the boys version of this bike I've scrutinized it pretty closely. A few observations; first the bike does not appear to have a seat post binder. I have two four bars and three five bar frames and all but one have built in binders with a slot in the seat tube. The one (frame only) that doesn't is like Jame's bike and mine is an orignal paint frame as well that does not appear to have been cut down as the seat tube is the same length as the ones with built in binders. As a side note Jame's bike has the serial number stamped on the tube underneath the crank hanger the same as mine whereas the other two frames have serial #s on the left rear dropouts. So how is the seat post secured? Did these have some sort of collar type binder? Next Jame's bike has rounded fender braces instead of the flat ones normally found on the pencil springer bikes. This kinda leads me to believe that this model (GT 496) and its male partner model GT 495 may have been introduced late in '39/real early '40. I say this because my girls loop tail four bar has the dual headlight setup like on the model GT 495. I believe the loop tail to be a '40 model based on some Spiegel literature (1940 Jubilee models-both boys and girls looptails). Also my looptail has the serial underneath vice the dropout. I also notice James bike has the deco Torrington stem instead of the plain chrome stem on my four bars. In the literature (pg 39 of the revised Monark book) it appears the boys bike has a Wald #3 with unbraced longhorn bars. Lastly James bike doesn't have the regular prewar Monark grips shown in the literature and normally found on these bikes. I would be interested to hear from anyone else concerning these bikes and the variation. V/r Shawn


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 24, 2012)

*That's one sweet bike*

Rookie, that is one of the nicest original 4 or 5 bars I've seen.  The headlight is over the top, never seen one like that.  I have about the same model but a year later, I think mine is a '41 since it has the later Monark springer and dosn't have the cool art deco stem.  I saved this one from being parted out here on the CABE about a year or two ago.   Most is original except the seat, rear rack lens and headlight.  Here is a pick of mine.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Aug 24, 2012)

Freqman1, first off I love your looptail!  Thanks, now that is just one more uber rare bike to add to my want list.  As far as your seat post/clamp question goes I have both styles too.  The '41 girls 4 bar has a split style built in binder.  I have a mens 5 bar I'm guessing 39 or 40 that has the clincher style, and my '39 Airman also has the clincher style seat post.  As far as the fender braces go, the girls 41 and the mens 5 bar have the curved style and the 39 Airman has flat.  Also the Airman and the girls both have round fenders and the mens 5 bar has peaked. Wow, lots of options, I'd really like to see us start another thread (instead of hijacking Rookies thread) with everyone who has 4 or 5 bar bikes, listing their serial numbers, showing picts, and compairing options so we can try to put together a time line.


----------

